# epididymitis



## Milzy (26 Aug 2018)

Has anyone suffered from this? I don’t know if it’s from a bacterial infection or irritation through tight bibs and cycling.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2018)

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/epididymitis/


----------



## gbb (26 Aug 2018)

I get it occasionally and I assume it's just an Infection...it usually clears up itself in a few days. Slightly swollen tubes above the testicles themselves.
I just looked at the causes....
STIs...haha, not me.
Problems with prostate gland or catheter...well I had an accident eons ago that meant I have an internal tube fitted to bypass or replace a damaged tube from my bladder, somewhere in the prostate region.
Tuberculosis ?...had that but it's 5 years ago roughly.
Water infections ?...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Aug 2018)

I had one episode of this around 30 years ago - it's never reoccurred.

Do visit your GP in case it does need AB's to treat and/or there is some underlying issue causing it.


----------



## Milzy (26 Aug 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I had one episode of this around 30 years ago - it's never reoccurred.
> 
> Do visit your GP in case it does need AB's to treat and/or there is some underlying issue causing it.


Had ibuprofen & the pain is much better and the swelling seems to have gone down a bit already. That’s a good sign.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (26 Aug 2018)

I've had it and had a very heavy anti-biotic to clear it up. Mega painful and needs medical intervention. Don't let it linger.....


----------



## Milzy (27 Aug 2018)

It can happen without any infection been present. It’s happened before. Something triggers it then it goes back to normal. How queer.


----------



## gaijintendo (27 Aug 2018)

Q:What' the difference between an epididymus and a urethra?
A:Theres a vas (vast!!) deferens (difference!!)!!


----------



## screenman (27 Aug 2018)

Shows my ignorance, I thought it was something Ken Dodd would have suffered from. Sorry about that no use reply.


----------



## gbb (27 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5362796, member: 9609"]you've had Tuberculosis ? where did you get that

I had something last year after filling my water bottle in a cattle trough, it was like peeing fire for a few days, didnt bother the doc so never found out what it was - it was pretty eye watering[/QUOTE]
I work in the food industry with a very high percentage of East European workers where (among many other parts of the world, TB is endemic. I think it was 2013, a very bad winter and the packhouse i worked in at that time was very cramped with LOTS of workers in a small area, many of them cough cough coughing with colds and viruses. I duly caught it and couldnt shift a cough for weeks and weeks, went to the docs with earth shattering lethargy and night sweats, had antibiotics but nothing would shift it. I had a dose of Pleurisy at this time as well. Eventually my company had had several workers diagnosed with TB and called in the authorities who did a screening of the entire workforce and i think it transpired 13 of us had contracted it.
TB, was treated for 6 months but that and the resulting pneumonia and pleurisy has damaged my lung irreparably (but thankfully...i hope..not in a longer term life threatening way)


----------



## BSOh (27 Aug 2018)

The like is for sharing, obvs. 

Blimey that sounds like a tough 6 months. Glad you got better


----------



## Milzy (27 Aug 2018)

gbb said:


> I work in the food industry with a very high percentage of East European workers where (among many other parts of the world, TB is endemic. I think it was 2013, a very bad winter and the packhouse i worked in at that time was very cramped with LOTS of workers in a small area, many of them cough cough coughing with colds and viruses. I duly caught it and couldnt shift a cough for weeks and weeks, went to the docs with earth shattering lethargy and night sweats, had antibiotics but nothing would shift it. I had a dose of Pleurisy at this time as well. Eventually my company had had several workers diagnosed with TB and called in the authorities who did a screening of the entire workforce and i think it transpired 13 of us had contracted it.
> TB, was treated for 6 months but that and the resulting pneumonia and pleurisy has damaged my lung irreparably (but thankfully...i hope..not in a longer term life threatening way)


This is sadly a horrific story. Maybe one benefit of Brexit has been found?


----------



## byegad (27 Aug 2018)

I had it once some 30 yrs ago. Apart from my GP telling me I had testicular cancer [he was a pillock with no human feeling] which the specialist laughed at, and being so tender I couldn't bend down to tie my shoes for a few days it's never returned.


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Aug 2018)

Check your shorts aren't too baggy. I had pain down there, the GP thought it was an infection and then I looked down during a TT to realise my nads were literally bouncing on the nose of the saddle. Threw those (new) shorts in the bin and never had a problem again.


----------



## Mugshot (28 Aug 2018)

Milzy said:


> Maybe one benefit of Brexit has been found?


No one getting ill would be a benefit and necessary too since we wont have any medicines.


----------



## AlanW (12 Feb 2019)

Just found this tread, and it would appear that I could be suffering from the same complaint. 

For the last couple of days prior to the weekend, had a dull aching sensation in the groin area but didn't really pay to much notice to it. But then most of Sunday one of the twins was really aching. Sunday night I admitted defeat and used the "Ask NHS" app and they arranged for a doctor to call me back. 15 minutes later and after a chat to the doctor I was advised to go straight to A&E.

I was examined and told it was an infection and was prescribed a 10 day course of antibiotics, Cliprofloxacin. And I know that its only been a couple of days, but goodness me, my right twin is bloody tender and swollen still.  I'm walking around like John Wayne much to the amusement of people at work


----------



## User6179 (12 Feb 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> I looked down during a TT to realise my nads were literally bouncing on the nose of the saddle.



Lovely image, thanks for sharing


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Feb 2019)

AlanW said:


> Just found this tread, and it would appear that I could be suffering from the same complaint.
> 
> For the last couple of days prior to the weekend, had a dull aching sensation in the groin area but didn't really pay to much notice to it. But then most of Sunday one of the twins was really aching. Sunday night I admitted defeat and used the "Ask NHS" app and they arranged for a doctor to call me back. 15 minutes later and after a chat to the doctor I was advised to go straight to A&E.
> 
> I was examined and told it was an infection and was prescribed a 10 day course of antibiotics, Cliprofloxacin. And I know that its only been a couple of days, but goodness me, my right twin is bloody tender and swollen still.  I'm walking around like John Wayne much to the amusement of people at work



Nasty! GWS.


----------

